# Food Safety News Wed 7/8/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jul 8, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 7/8/2020 4:04 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Red kidney beans linked to poisoning cases in Denmark*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 08, 2020 12:03 am A type of lectin in red kidney beans was behind an outbreak in Denmark earlier this year. Poisoning left 45 people sick, including 24 on one day, in late April. It was limited to a catering company that delivered food for another business in the Copenhagen area. The outbreak was caused by phytohaemagglutinin (PHA) in... Continue Reading


*Colorado makes egg producers remodel*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 08, 2020 12:01 am Colorado is going with the more expensive, cage-free eggs, limiting the options on its menu for producers. A bill signed July 1 by Colorado Gov. Jared Polis sets a 2025 deadline to convert all hen-housing in the state to cage free by 2025. It means Colorado will be joining the likes of California, Oregon, and... Continue Reading


*Scientists uncover Campylobacter’s swimming tactics*
By News Desk on Jul 08, 2020 12:00 am Researchers have found out how Campylobacter can swim faster in stickier liquids, such as in human guts. Findings could help scientists halt the foodborne bacteria, because they show how the shape of its body and components that help it swim are all dependent on each other to work. This means any disruption to one part... Continue Reading


*Global push critical to prevent, fight pandemics; food safety one key factor*
By Cookson Beecher on Jul 08, 2020 12:00 am A healthy planet and healthy animals go hand in hand to protect humans from pandemics, says a new United Nations report. The report warns that diseases such as COVID-19 that can jump from animals to humans are more likely to emerge as animals’ habitats are destroyed by wildlife exploitation, poor farming practices, and climate change.... Continue Reading


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jul 8, 2020)

Red kidney beans linked to poisoning cases in Denmark
					

A type of lectin in red kidney beans was behind an outbreak in Denmark earlier this year. Poisoning left 45 people sick, including 24 on one day, in late




					www.foodsafetynews.com
				




“We have one day where people got sick quite quickly because the source of the outbreak, we believe, is red kidney beans that weren’t boiled for long enough to reduce the toxins. 

*Translation troubles*
In the April outbreak, the producer of beans is thought to have used blanching for 10 to 15 minutes but they need 30 or 45 minutes of cooking at least, according to officials.


Kuhn Hove said because the beans were produced in another country the labeling was translated a few times.


“In this case, it looks as if blanched has been lost in translation into pre-cooked and the catering company bought a product that was not what they expected.


----------



## dr k (Jul 8, 2020)

This link below doesn't seem like a diet but based on your physiology, blood type can help people add/subtract foods to see which foods have lectins that can cause gut irritation, discomfort and bloating even if you just had a little bit of food and feel like you swallowed a basketball. It got me off kidney beans and reduced my chicken consumption from the lectin in chicken that causes red blood cells to stick together that's not in other poultry so I switched to turkey. I'm one of the 3% of people that have blood type AB and I am predisposed to autoimmune  issues. Select your blood type and see if the food chart  offers  help. It's not gospel to me otherwise I wouldn't be smoking meat or curing it based on my so called lower stomach acid compared to other blood types. It's something to consider if you have issues sometimes with foods.


			Blood Type Diet


----------

